# A long awaited update, and Tilda



## StarlingWings

Hello everyone!

I think I'd better warn you now, there's going to be lots of pictures, now and in the near future. Although I'm sure you won't mind, you silly picture-gobbling gremlins :evil:

So, here's an update on how things are at the moment!

Things have been pretty insane lately, lots to do and only 24 hours in which to do it!  Of course, 23 of those hours have to be dedicated to Talk Budgies (ok, no, just kidding) because as we all know by now, I have a small (large?) addiction to cute birds and great people  :tb:

Anyways, because of that, all the pictures I'm posting stretch all the way back to the end of December :laughing:

Thanks for looking and I hope everyone's day or night is as wonderful as can be! :clap:

First up: Snow pictures for all you Aussies (and otherwise) who are stuck in icky hot weather.

A hike in our beautiful mountains...









This was taken sometime in January. We had a huge snow day and all of this came down in just a few hours!  It was loads of fun, though. We all drank some good, thick hot cocoa and basically did nothing all day. Great fun! 









Of course, I couldn't resist getting a little artsy 









Meanwhile, around the same time was where that one thread popped up about foods you feed your budgies, and I promised a picture. Well, 4567812 years later, here it is:









It has seed, cooked brown rice, chopped parsley, shredded carrot, tumeric, cayenne pepper, chopped celery leaves, a little ginger, pellets, and broccoli. Mallorn loved picking at it, even if she didn't eat much, but it froze really well so I just made ice cubes out of it and they lasted me all the way up until the end of February! At the moment I have to find time to make another batch of birdie recipes, for now she's getting her veggies hung from her cage or chopped in a separate dish again.

Next order of business: Miss Tilda! She's grown very close to my sister and cuddles with her daily. Her favourite spot to relax is on top of the office computer, which, being older, tends to overheat. She loves it! She just flops down on the keyboard and naps for hours :laughing:

Mallorn doesn't really understand how one could sit still for that long! 

Here she is deciding where to sit--

















Meanwhile, Mallorn was still trying to be friends with Tilda, but they seem to have reached a mutual agreement where they really are indifferent towards one another and have consented to be harmonious neighbours 

Mallorn was out at the same time as Tilda a month or so ago, and just popped right in! 

*I was right there the whole time, however*, and nothing aggressive or violent was going on. Mallorn kept trying to convince Tilda to preen by scooting close and fluffing her feathers, but Tilda was having none of it and said "Go preen yourself", so Mallorn said "You don't even know what preening is, little peasant" and Tilda snapped "I guess I wouldn't since I don't have a good role model" so Mallorn...well, you get the idea. 

*Note: Never leave two species of birds together unattended out of the cage! That's just a bad idea.*

Trying to preen Tilda


















Finally, we'll finish with this lovely portrait of our serene, calm dove Lady Tilda:









Now, there is an enourmous amount of Mallorn pictures I'll get up soon--like, over 30 :wow:

I hope you enjoyed this first set of pictures and be on the lookout for some updated Princess Mallorn (she _just has_ to have her own thread, doesn't she  :bowdown


----------



## Niamhf

Thanks for the update  Wow Tilda is so beautiful! I'm so glad she has settled in so well too and loves cuddles 
Haha poor Mallorn she's certainly very curious; I have a feeling that poor Tilda will have to cave sooner or later and let Her Majesty preen her!! 

What a yummy dish I could just eat that myself!! 

I love the snow pictures too - oh how i miss snow


----------



## RavensGryf

Yay photos from StarlingWings ! That's always something I look forward to! I love how you have pics of different things in your threads . 

What beautiful scenery you have there. It's been a long while since I've been in the mountains. Your pics make me want to go!! 

I always love the Tilda and Mallorn pics. Those two girls are precious . The food looks great too. Looking forward to seeing photos from the Princess' own photo shoot .

Thanks for sharing Gigi!


----------



## Therm

What fantastic pictures. 

I have a soft spot for Tilda. A dove in a pet shop years ago was what made me want a bird again. It took a while before I ended up doing anything about it and I didn't get a dove but maybe one day.... Until then I'll enjoy beautiful Tilda.


----------



## DamonsMaster

Starling Wings, Tilda is such a beautiful, gentle looking bird, and of course, Mallorn is ALWAYS beautiful. The meal you made for her looks yummy. I'm so glad that you said that Mallorn only ate a small amount, because Damon only eats a tiny amount of his nice meals too. I see pictures of the yummy looking meals that forum members post on here, and I wonder how their birds could eat that much. - it looks such a huge amount of food for a wee bird. What a good idea to freeze portions in an ice cube tray. I will certainly do that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nuxi

Very nice photos! Thanks for sharing,Gigi! Tilda is very cute!


----------



## shanebudgie

wow what a gorgeous photo of a dove,I don't hear much about them,but they're so beautiful.thanks so much for the beautiful photos.can't wait to see more soon.that brightens my day up.blessings


----------



## FaeryBee

*:clap: :clap: :clap:
It's always wonderful to get an update on Princess Mallorn and Lady Tilda!

I'm glad they've now agreed to be "harmonious neighbors". 

I'm looking forward to the 30+ picture thread of HRH soon! :jumping:*


----------



## aluz

How lovely, it's good to see the Princess Mallorn trying to reach out to Tilda!
I'm also happy that your sister has bonded well with Tilda, she's beautiful and seems to be a really sweet dove! Thanks for updating!


----------



## eduardo

*They are both beautiful, and Tilda is especially elegant *


----------



## Budget baby

Star as always your mini series productions are always awaited with smiles here. Thanks for the snow pictures they look awesome and so crisp and fresh. Tilda is adorable it looks like she has settled down and is very happy these days.
AH princess, what can we say?? Next episode eagerly waiting here


----------



## StarlingWings

Thanks, everyone, for your kind comments! 

Tilda says thank you and I'm glad everyone liked the snow pictures  

Expect Mallorn's photo shoot tomorrow sometime  :clap: 

Oh, and Niamh--I actually did eat some myself, before I added in the pellets. It was very fragrant and tasty


----------



## despoinaki

They are adorable!!! I know it must have been really terrifying to see them together, but I loved seeing them!  Both of them are stunning!!  thanks for sharing these pics, Geveva!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Oh my your weather looks cold lots of snow everywhere.... Also nice to see photos of Princess Mallorn and Lady Tilda they are so cute and seem to be best of friends..


----------



## chirper

Nice pictures but the artsy picture is the best


----------



## StarlingWings

Thanks everyone! It's always an interesting experience seeing Mallorn and Tilda together, they mostly argue over the right way to look pretty. Honestly, that's what they argue about. Silly birds!  

Thanks for the compliment on the picture, Chirper, I rather liked it myself, too


----------



## Pegg

Love the pictures! Thanks for sharing


----------



## StarlingWings

Pegg said:


> Love the pictures! Thanks for sharing


Thanks, Pegg! I'm glad you enjoyed them, I'm happy to share!


----------



## Jo Ann

*A long*

I love to see such lovely birds. I am very partial to doves. As when I worked in the Seabird Sanctuary there were always permanent injury doves and pigeons that staff could give homes as they were not endangered and they took up room needed for the special ones. It is amazing how many made it past the first 24 hours. That was point we worked for. They had a good chance to live after that. The scary part of injecting a med in the chest near the heart was amazing when we would watch the bird in shock recover in minutes. I used to do it but not any more as my old hands are not as stable as in the past. This is a skill I will leave for vets these days. Besides you would have to get the meds from a vet. Learn Birdy CPR . It is so amazing to see a bird in shock come back!! I had my doves over 30 years total. They are really the bird to have if you want to snuggle. I used to love hearing their Good morning call. The Princess is such a cutie.

Talk about big bowls of moist food, A budgie breeder we know uses a large salad bowl used to cater huge events. About 3 feet in diameter. every day. they have several hundred birds, bantum chickens and bunnies And huge regular chickens that lay brown eggs. I do not know how they do it all.!!! Thanks for sharing - wonderful pics. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## StarlingWings

Thanks so much JoAnn! It's really interesting to hear of your experience working at the Seabird Sanctuary! How cool you could give homes to permanently disabled doves 

Wow, that must be a LOT of food! It would take Mallorn _years_ to eat that much! :laughing:

I appreciate the kind words  :hug:


----------



## justmoira

I am wowed by such beauty! Please, keep the photos coming!!


----------



## StarlingWings

justmoira said:


> I am wowed by such beauty! Please, keep the photos coming!!


Thank you, Moira  I'll try not to leave such a huge gap between picture posting again


----------

